# linear power 3.2hv



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

I was wanting to know what my amp is capable but I can find virtually nothing online so if someone can help it would be much appreciated


----------



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

It is a t03 series I gave 35 dollars for it and a controller I have it on 4 ohm and mono is that right and how will it fair against two 600 watt tens that have killed a power acoustik 820 in five days


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You would launch those 10s into space if you can keep the amp fed.

If you wanted to sell it, I would give you 5-6x what you paid for it.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> You would launch those 10s into space if you can keep the amp fed.



LOL. Fer real. That right there is one heckuva powerful amp.

I want to see pics!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have one getting fully modified by Ray at this moment.
You can get about 1kwrms bridged at 4ohm but you need to move the taps on board from 8ohm to 4ohm.
This amp is getting harder and harder to come by. Here are some info.
Linear Power, Inc. - Specifications for all models
Linear Power Specifications: 3.2HV

If you are thinking about selling. I got $500+ for you


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

35 bucks is a nice price, for the madman...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There goes my offer blown off of the table...lol.

It is a seriously nice amp. At one point I had 3 2.2s, 2 3.2s, and a 4.1. Great amps...but you really need to get them and keep them fed.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just don't think he knows what he bought

edit: @thehateguy: I am just giving better offer but maybe I am wrong for doing this at diyma? I do not want anyone to be mad at me. You can educate me.
I like to run two 3.2 since I am unable to find a 4.1.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't either...but I guess he is going to learn really quick.

Or he does know what he has and the person selling it was on crack...or had no idea.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

hahahahahahhaha

or stolen and crackhead selling LOL


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

That amp is garbage, I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

35.00 for a 3.2hv.....you got the deal of the year. What a score! Might be hotter than pancakes though.



Now we have to see pics, or it never happened.


----------



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

Will post pics and take serious offers only not in best shape but it works lol thanks all


----------



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

Keeps blowing my fuse from my battery


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I got $900 for a NIB 2.2 a few years ago. The guys from Japan love them, I would post it on Ebay if you are looking to sell it.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

jpratt1998lin said:


> Keeps blowing my fuse from my battery


you won't lose money, at least.

you could get 35.00 for the amp's heat sink, I think.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

jpratt1998lin said:


> Keeps blowing my fuse from my battery


Yeah, it would if you aren't running at least 2 gauge full-spec pure copper wire and about a 200 amp ANL fuse.


----------



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok that makes alot of sense in runnin 6 gauge and a 60 amp maxi fuse


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Oh no....you aren't anywhere near where you need to be.

Pretty much all of my LP went to Japan too.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

If an amp like that doesn't get enough clean current, it will clip easily and take that puny maxi fuse out faster than you can blink.


----------



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

Would it hurt if I didn't run a fuse at all


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

*YES!*

You could burn up the power wire that way, which could in turn burn down the car.

That may seem a touch dramatic, but I have seen it happen more than once and as recently as last weekend. Remember, the fuse is there to protect the WIRE from passing too much current - not the amplifier.


----------



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok thank u I plan to change it over this week to bigger wire and fuse both power and ground


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Don't fuse the ground...no need to,


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or that. It happens.

I was working at a shop and had a 3.2 in the back seat of my car. Some crack head stole it out of my car and took it to a shady shop down the road and sold it. 

Luckily a couple of months later I was at another one of our locations and this girl asked me for a quote to install her gear. I didn't want to do the job but went out and looked at what she had. Guess what was in the trunk? Yeap my 3.2. I knew it was my 3.2 because it had recently had been serviced at TIPS and still had the TIPS sticker on it. I called Ray, he faxed me the repair invoice over with the serials. I took the amp inside the shop and put it in the locked store room and called the police. I told the lady that he amp she had bought was stolen...she asked how did I know that. I told her because it was MY amp, I have records of it being serviced. She called the other shop and they tried to get her to bring the amp back to them...she refused and told them she was standing in front of the rightful owner of the amp and they needed to make it right with her for selling her a stolen amp. The police came, I told them everything, showed them the proof it was mine and it was reported stolen (yeah they questioned why I only filed a report a few minutes a go...so I told them), they told her she had to give it back, she did without arguing. Then she went


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I got $900 for a NIB 2.2 a few years ago. The guys from Japan love them, I would post it on Ebay if you are looking to sell it.


The guys from Japan love the new LP amps too. Ray can't build them fast enough.


----------



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

Dang dude the guy that sold it to me bought it from his cousin who cleaned out a storage space and found it and didn't know what he had but his loss is my gain


----------



## jpratt1998lin (Apr 14, 2014)

Would post pictures but dumb phone won't let me lol inbox me For my number of u wanna take a look


----------

